# Solved: SD Memory Card Reading Problem (and Solution!)



## VTupolev (Aug 28, 2012)

Hello all!
I recently experienced a problem with a SD memory card, and wanted to share the experience since the solution was hard to come by and may be very helpful to other folks.

Long story short, I have a fairly new 16GB SanDisk Extreme SDHC card that failed, rendered unaccessible by my camera. I tried using another camera and a card reader, but the card could not be detected by any of the devices I tried. Cleaning the contacts did nothing to help, so a software recovery attempt was not even an option and I figured I was out of luck with all my pictures lost.

But, out of luck and browsing around, I heard of this outfit called Recoverfab out of Germany, which their website claimed was capable of recovering data in memory cards. Not having anything to lose, I sent them mine for analysis. Shortly a few days after receiving it, I received a report from them listing the number of files they were able to recover, and a sample batch of the recovered photos. Sure enough, they were able to extract all the lost data that would otherwise have been lost forever! 

The essence of their service is that they can extract the memory chips themselves and read the data, in the event the controller is the part of the hardware that was damaged.

It's also important to note that there is no payment obligation at this point; so you can make the decision on whether the data they were able to recover is what you needed and worth it.

I have no affiliation with Recoverfab, other than being a satisfied customer. If you have a failed memory with priceless pictures/data that you absolutely need to have, definitely give these guys a try!

The other moral of the story: download your pictures to another medium frequently! 

And thanks to Tech Support guys for all the useful information and advice provided in these forums!

Best regards,
Victor


----------



## Lily71 (Sep 24, 2012)

Hi, I saw your post and had to add my story here. I also had a very positive experience with Recoverfab. I was using a Sandisk Micro SD 8GB Memory Card in my phone. It contained all the photos of my two children from birth to present day (they're 3 and 2 respectively). I recently tried to access my gallery to view my pictures and got a message saying that I needed to input my SD card. I was needless to say, confused as my card was already inserted. I wouldn't be the most technically minded of people but I didn't panic at that stage. I turned off the phone and turned it on again and that didn't work. I then removed the SD card, cleaned the contacts and retried but that also didn't work. I was absolutely heart broken. I couldn't believe that I didn't have the foresight to back up my card (something I will do in future!). I tried the local photo store and they were unsuccessful at recovering any of the data. I was looking on the Internet in the meantime, and saw several positive reviews of Recoverfab in Germany. I had previously worked for an electronics company and knew by the owners background that his knowledge would be a huge help in trying to fix my problem. I contacted Recoverfab by email. I received a very prompt reply outlining the process to follow. I got my order number and sent off the damaged card in great hope that something could be done. I received an email confirmation when my card arrived and outlining a date of when to expect an update. I received an update promptly and was absolutely delighted that Recoverfab were able to recover all my data. They even sent me a preview of some of the photos that had been recovered. I am over the moon with the result and although it did cost a nice bit of money, it was worth every penny to get my children's photos returned to me. I found Recoverfab extremely professional to deal with and am very very happy with the end result. I would thoroughly recommend them!


----------



## livetalk (Oct 21, 2012)

Recently my SD card is not esily recoveredd even i have to pay $5 to get my data back from it but still it is not working. I am using this in my wonderful Cam and you can also see about the cam here.
ccd backup camera license plate


----------

